# Service conduit Rigid/PVC?



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You need to contact your POCO. The service request will point you in the right direction.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Get a copy of your POCO specs. NEC doesnt care, just cant attatch your triplex ancor to the mast.


----------

